# Toby - 5 month old male syrian hamster, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Organisation:- Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue
Contact details - [email protected] or scritches.webs.com

Name of animal(s) - Toby
Breed/Species - Syrian Hamster
Sex - male
Age - 5 months approx
Colour/Type/Variety - Cinnamon banded

Temperament - Jumpy and very reactive to touch. Unused to handling. Not a biter. 
Medical concerns - None
Transport available - Locally yes and to most hamster club shows. Other locations, please ask.

Home details - We are looking for an experienced home for Toby who is not well suited as a child's pet. He has not nipped here and has no history of nipping. He will need an owner who will be able to handle him confidently.

We would look for a cage for Toby that is barred, and around 80cm long as he loves to run around and climb. He has shown no fear of his cage space here.

*please note that we don't rehome hamsters to rotastaks or similar, on pet shop shavings/sawdust or for breeding.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Toby is doing well with his handling and can be picked up much easier and with a lot less fuss! He's never been a nipper and is turning into a lovely pet. Sadly he is still looking.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Toby has been homed


----------

